# Power View - Order by Month



## ATester (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I created a chart using power view and I have the Months on the axis (Jan, Feb, Mar etc..).  Currently they are ordered in ascending order so that August is first.  How can I set it so that January comes first.


----------



## scottsen (Sep 12, 2014)

Back in Power Pivot, click the MonthName column, then in the Ribbon find "Sort By Column", and choose a numeric column w/ the MonthNumber.


----------



## ATester (Sep 12, 2014)

scottsen said:


> Back in Power Pivot, click the MonthName column, then in the Ribbon find "Sort By Column", and choose a numeric column w/ the MonthNumber.



That worked. Thanks.

But I did have some problems when I tried to refresh my charts with the change from above. A Power View Message came up "We're sorry. You've found a small glitch in our system.  Please try that again.  So I closed the worksheet and refreshed everything and now it's fine.


----------



## leroynz (May 29, 2018)

Thanks Scott. I've been searching the net for an answer and this is the best answer I've seen. It worked. Thanks so much!


scottsen said:


> Back in Power Pivot, click the MonthName column, then in the Ribbon find "Sort By Column", and choose a numeric column w/ the MonthNumber.


----------

